# The "let's see who will order Gizmo" thread



## craigsub

Hi all - In order to help with the Gizmo orders, here are a few items, and a request for help.

1. Starting Thursday at noon Mountain time, they will be available for order.

2. 175 are in stock now, with 200 more on the way.

3. Those who joined before May 31 are eligible for up to 3 units, either 1 at $89 and 2 more at $99 each or 3 total at $99 each - plus shipping on all units.

4. For Thursday to the following Tuesday at noon Mountain time, each person can order 1.

5. After that, they go on a first come, first serve basis.

To help with organizing all this, may we please ask this ... Please post if you plan on ordering, and how many Gizmos you plan on getting - 1, 2 or 3.

Also, when posting, please post the date you became a forum member.

Thanks !!!


----------



## imported_95RCode

Well, lets get this party started. I'll be ordering just one.

I became a forum member on 3/28/08

Really looking forward to this amp in the computer room!!

Thanks,
James


----------



## droht

I am planning to order one on Thursday. Joined in Feb 2008. 

Is Erie in the Mountain time zone???


----------



## craigsub

droht said:


> I am planning to order one on Thursday. Joined in Feb 2008.
> 
> Is Erie in the Mountain time zone???


No - We are using the warehouse next to AV123 for our fulfillment center. When I was in Denver last month, we looked at the costs of getting space and personell in Erie, another in Atlanta, or using the space there.

Financially, it made the most sense to use the space available in Denver, as we can then share container and truck space for shipments coming in.

Our credit card system is scheduled to be installed this week, but in case it isn't, I wanted a back up plan - which is "borrowing" AV123's for a few days.

Bill and Ray should still be available for orders, but I wanted to make sure it was late enough in the day Thursday that Denver would be ready to start sending as orders come in.


----------



## alphaiii

I plan to order 1 Gizmo this Thurs. Join date is 2/27/08.

I may have missed this...but how are we to place orders - online, phone? I don't think I've seen any contact info for Ray and Bill for ordering.


----------



## Maximum kahuna

I'm in for one Gizmo. joined 3-04-08.


----------



## mditty

I'll be getting 1 gizmo. I joined the forum 02-17-2008.


----------



## bmf795

Craig, How long are you going to offer the $99 rate to the early members. I am ordering a $89 one on Thursday but how long do I have to order the other two at $99.


----------



## HAL

I am ordering 1 Gizmo. Joined Feb 2008.


----------



## andychen

I will order two for bi-amp, but this is not the final decision though. 

I joined the forum on 03-25-2008


----------



## yamahaha

:crowd:

Joined 03-02-2008.

Thinking of Gizmos X 2 at the moment (Edit: 1 right away, and maybe 1 later - will be doing a comparo with a modded Teac AL-P700 I just snagged). Thanks.


----------



## wilfred80

I'm in for two... :rock:


----------



## JmRoq

Planning on 2 units here 

Joined 3-18-2008


----------



## lonewolf

I'm in for *1*
2/22/08 join date


----------



## dweeke

1 here
2-12-08


----------



## skullguise

Two Gizmo's for me @ $99 + shipping. Joined in April.


----------



## ddoonie

I'm in for 1 as well.


----------



## imported_m-fine

I am in for 1 to start but in no rush so I will probably wait until Sunday befor I bug Ray durring the Steelers game.


----------



## mojave

1 for me

2/13/08 join date


----------



## ratdog

05-30-2008

Ordering 2


----------



## tjarrett999

I am planning on ordering one Thursday or Friday. My join date is February 2008.


----------



## Nail Pop

I plan to order two Gizmos.

Join Date: 03-27-2008


----------



## auge.dog

I'm in for one. Join date was 13 Feb 08. I won't be able to order until next week though, as I will be out of town, without computer access until Monday.


----------



## dsm

*In for 1 ...*

I'm in for 1 of the first batch. Join date is 02/13/2008. I'd order a second now, but I'm figuring it is better to allow others who have been waiting to get in on the fun.:applause:


----------



## BradJudy

I'll probably buy one. My join date was in Feb, so one at $89.


----------



## bmf795

bmf795 said:


> Craig, How long are you going to offer the $99 rate to the early members. I am ordering a $89 one on Thursday but how long do I have to order the other two at $99.


Still wondering.


----------



## VincentH

I am in for 2
5-29-2008

Thanks


----------



## treetopunknown

I would like to order one for my classroom. 

josh


----------



## craigsub

bmf795 said:


> Craig, How long are you going to offer the $99 rate to the early members. I am ordering a $89 one on Thursday but how long do I have to order the other two at $99.


There will be a pretty generous time period. It will definitely run through the first order of 375 units, and probably beyond that. 

I want to look at sales volume a little bit, but I would say everyone will have until the end of 2008. Of course,if we cannot get enough supply by the end of 2008 to supply everyone, this will likely be extended. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigle

i'm in for 1

joined on 2-12-2008


----------



## Sparky14

1 for me please. Joined 3/4/08.


----------



## shadowlight

Will be ordering one for sure but will wait until the second batch shows up. Getting a Acurus later in the week to play with


----------



## tmroczka

I'm in for one. Joined Feb. 12, 2008. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## wesley63

I'm in for one--join date 3/25.

Edit: Maybe two.

Jim


----------



## Barking Van

*Gizmo Availability*

I'll order one from here in Argentina just to get in on the excitement. May even have to drink one of those adult beverages Craig frequently mentions. I was beginning to think product availability would never happen (but where o where is Scamp!?)

I'll be back in California for the Gizmo delivery.

I joined on 29 April 2008.


----------



## adobo

Join date 6/18.


----------



## Ned Ludd

I will be ordering one. Join date 2/15.


----------



## spuzio

i am in for one.


----------



## Desert Rat

adobo said:


> Join date 6/18.


07-04-2008


----------



## emac

Can't remember when I joined but it was early. 

Count me in for 1 for now.


----------



## adobo

emac said:


> Can't remember when I joined but it was early.
> 
> Count me in for 1 for now.


02-13-2008


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm in for one.

Maybe up to 3 (or more?) total after that.
I told people at work that I would help them set up there computer/speaker systems like mine. I may replace my old Denon receiver that is larger than needed for my office.

Mike


----------



## mike c

02-23-2008 

at least 1


----------



## rumonkey2

Okie Dokie then - since we don't have to rush order being an early member, I'll be in for 1! But likely *not first batch*...Unless I get froggy & order some Bstock XCS....:shiftyeyes: :goodvibes:
Besides, I can't waste a good golf day hanging out waiting for Bill to answer the phone or F5ing:assshake:
2/12/08 #3 I think????oke::rock::stirthepot::raspberry:


----------



## alphaiii

craigsub said:


> There will be a pretty generous time period. It will definitely run through the first order of 375 units, and probably beyond that.
> 
> I want to look at sales volume a little bit, but I would say everyone will have until the end of 2008. Of course,if we cannot get enough supply by the end of 2008 to supply everyone, this will likely be extended. :thumbsup:


So we don't have to order from the first batch to get the intro pricing? 

I definitely want to snag 1 Gizmo at $89, but if I don't have to get it right away, wouldn't mind holding off a bit.


----------



## Jed M

Craig, I will be in for 1 at first. I could possibly talk a couple friends into one also. 

Join date 3/01/08


----------



## woofersus

I'm ordering 1 @ $99 on Thursday. Join date is in May/2008 but not sure how to tell the day.


----------



## snock

Ordering 1 $89 Gizmo unit on Thursday. Member since Feb 2008. :rock:


----------



## thotfulspot

I'm in for 1, but it doesn't have to be the first batch. Joined 04-14-2008.


----------



## kucanhead

In for 1. Joined 4-14.

Jason


----------



## bmf795

craigsub said:


> There will be a pretty generous time period. It will definitely run through the first order of 375 units, and probably beyond that.
> 
> I want to look at sales volume a little bit, but I would say everyone will have until the end of 2008. Of course,if we cannot get enough supply by the end of 2008 to supply everyone, this will likely be extended. :thumbsup:


Thank you kind sir.:salute:


----------



## zworykin

Unless something changes between now and then, I plan to order one Gizmo Thursday for $89.
Joined 2.22.08


----------



## knightgambit

I plan to order 1 for my soon to be built office space... 

Join date 4-19


----------



## engtaz

in please. What is the number to call.

engtaz


----------



## earwax4sale

I plan to order one on Thursday for $89.... Join date of Feb. 15, member #65...


----------



## multantis

I joined 05-11-2008

I will be ordering one of these puppies!

Looking forward to it.


----------



## TechFan

I'll most likely be ordering one tonight or tomorrow. And I honestly have no real idea what I'll do with it just yet...but I at least want to check it out. 

Randy


----------



## Rijax

2-12-08, Member #9 (***! I'm in the top 10!!!! :eyebrows

In for 1, but I want it delivered by Ray so he can drink my beer. I think I have one Heineken left in the fridge. :huge:


----------



## craigsub

We will be "borrowing" AV123's processing for the first few weeks - ours needs some fine tuning. 

I plan on being in the office tomorrow afternoon - it doesn't LOOK like it's going to be a huge rush.

May we muddle through day # 1 without too many glitches ... :applause:


----------



## wesley63

Best of luck tomorrow, Craig.

Where is the "Here's how to order post!!" going to be?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## craigsub

wesley63 said:


> Best of luck tomorrow, Craig.
> 
> Where is the "Here's how to order post!!" going to be?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


I will post a sticky thread tomorrow. We should have a fixed shipping price tomorrow, too - figure around $10 to $12.


----------



## yamahaha

craigsub said:


> I will post a sticky thread tomorrow. We should have a fixed shipping price tomorrow, too - figure around $10 to $12.


Is the shipping going to be different for us Canucks, the Frozen Chosen?


----------



## craigsub

yamahaha said:


> Is the shipping going to be different for us Canucks, the Frozen Chosen?


Probably a little ... some duties, etc ... but it should not be a lot.


----------



## kyle

Join date 3-31-2008, I'll be in for one.


----------



## Mike_WI

craigsub said:


> I will post a sticky thread tomorrow. We should have a fixed shipping price tomorrow, too - figure around $10 to $12.


I realize it isn't noon yet, but I'm at work and will be busy throughout the day. Excited to order.

:jiggy:

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

wje said:


> What's this talk about noon? Is that when the ordering will open up?
> 
> Member since 3/1/2008. I'm in for one @ $89.


It's noon somewhere!

Mike


----------



## imported_m-fine

Mike_TX said:


> It's noon somewhere!
> 
> Mike


Craig specified noon in Colorado so that trick wont work for this.


----------



## Fatcat

Joined 2/12/08 and I'm for one. 

Best......Carlo.


----------



## Mike_WI

m-fine said:


> Craig specified noon in Colorado so that trick wont work for this.


Details...
:crazy:

Mike


----------



## FSRposer

Craig:

I'll be in for one. Join date: 3/31/08 (just in time!).

Thanks.


----------



## classicjt2

*Gizmo order*

Sold my 47 Labs Shigaraki, couldn't wait for the Gizmo and bought a Flying Mole. But put me down for a Gizmo, and a Gizmo 2 when it arrives.
James:dizzy:


----------



## Papajin

Err woops! I didn't see this thread when it was originally posted, so I didn't post... Better late than never, right?

I plan to order (well at this point ordered) 1, and I joined on 03-05-2008.

Can I point out that using the forums to try and see ahead of time how many units people are going to be ordering is about as scientific as oh... just to pull an example out of the air... your average scientific voting poll? oke:

Sorry, I couldn't resist! Please don't hurt me... :stirthepot:


----------



## engtaz

Ordered mine. Thanks Ray.

engtaz


----------



## Ray3

Glad to help Roy! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## FSRposer

TechFan said:


> I'll most likely be ordering one tonight or tomorrow. And I honestly have no real idea what I'll do with it just yet...but I at least want to check it out.
> 
> Randy


Sounds like you have too many toys on your hands. If you need a place to store some of that extra gear, I'm sure I can come up with a spot! :thumbsup:


----------



## robin-t

*count me IN*

let me know how to get mine..

I just need the one...


----------



## dgh

Ordered mine today!!
Thanks


----------



## andychen

I ordered one from ray last Thursday. Thanks


----------



## Bugbitten

Ordered my first one today.

Did I read that #s 2 and 3 will have to wait until later?


----------



## imported_m-fine

Bugbitten said:


> Ordered my first one today.
> 
> Did I read that #s 2 and 3 will have to wait until later?


No, Craig initially said 5 days, but 5 days have passed and they still have stock so order away.


----------



## Ray3

Yep - order limitation is suspended, so if you want 2-3 go ahead.

Couple of notes:
1) Try to remember to add your TCA user name in the notes area of the order.

2) The ordering system currently allows you to enter only a single price. If you qualify for the $89 intro price and you also want 2 more for $99, please place 2 orders. Just mention on both orders that you have placed two and we'll combine the units into a single shipment to save you some shipping charges.


----------



## TechFan

FSRposer said:


> Sounds like you have too many toys on your hands. If you need a place to store some of that extra gear, I'm sure I can come up with a spot! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the offer...I'll let you know!

:smoke1:

Randy

_P.S. Forgot to mention...got my tracking info today!!!  _


----------



## tstarn08

Posted for an order for one back in early 2008 (can't even remember). But I know I did. I would like to order one.


----------



## craigsub

tstarn08 said:


> Posted for an order for one back in early 2008 (can't even remember). But I know I did. I would like to order one.


I thought that everyone who had joined before 3-31 and who wanted a Gizmo had already ordered one. 

Check this thread ...

http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=269

The opening post has important information. Please read it, then drop me a PM if you want to order, you still qualify for $89 AND the credit shown on the linked to page.


----------

